# How many rounds of NHS IVF Heath Cardiff



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey Guys, just a quick question, I'm so confused right now... how many rounds of Ivf are we entitled with NHS Wales at the Heath? As I was speaking to a girl earlier and she only had one round 😐


----------



## Cariadxx1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi, we have just been referred and was told we were entitled to 2 rounds.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

You're entitled to a maximum of 6 rounds of iui and 2 rounds of ivf in Wales, but they can lessen it if you have already had treatment elsewhere, privately


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Yep, we have also been told 2 rounds. 
And it's two rounds of egg retrieval, so say after your first stimulations, you had 5 embies and they put one inside and it unfortunately failed, you could freeze the other 4, and then use one at another time. This would still only count as 1 round. 

Make sense?


----------



## happylass14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Unless it's changed recently it's usually 2 rounds for under 40s and 1 round for 40-42 year olds. However 2 cycles of private treatment previously means your entitlement drops to 1 round, 3+ cycles and you lose your entitlement altogether. Also, treatment is entirely at their discretion. So if you had 1 cycle and, for some reason they discover that you have 0% chance of it working they could, in theory, refuse you a 2nd go.


----------

